# How Do I Fix My Broken Filter?



## MegLikesBettas (Feb 3, 2010)

I recently bought a new tank for my betta fish, and it came with a little Tetra Whisper in-tank 3i filter. My tank is only 1.5 gallons (I'm a college student, so I only have enough money and space for that size), so the filter isn't working on something that's too heavy-duty. 

Three days into running, the water level isn't rising anymore. It's supposed to have a steady stream being pushed out, but it's only coming up to water level and I'm not getting any new water being returned into the tank. 

I don't know what happened, and I'm not sure what to look for to try to fix it, since I'm new to owning filters, and I only just got my fish a few months ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I personally have a filter close to this myself and I think it is overly expensive for the filters, it has a low gph, and when you change filters, most of the good media leaves the tank. This makes the tank cloudy for like 2 weeks and the fish get stressed.

I am planning on getting an AquaClear 20 in the next month. They are very very good filters and the pads are cheap and even better. Everything is better lol

Try taking it apart and cleaning it. This happened to me once and the problem was fixed. Best of luck.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The 3i is an air powered filter and quite frankly a pretty pointless filter. The things I could recommend is lower the filter so the out spout is equal with the water line, and also make sure the air line isnt kinked and the pump isnt being clogged by anything. If you have valves or regulators on the line, allow as much air as possible to go through the air line.


----------



## MegLikesBettas (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I've been reading about these filters, and they don't seem to be very good in quality. I think I'll invest in a more reliable and effective one, but for now, I just need to make sure it works until I can get enough money together for a good filter. Taking it apart and rinsing it seemed to work, and I'll look into the Aquaclear filter - thanks for the advice, you two!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

You are welcome. At least some members appreciate some input LOL Best of luck!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

An Aquaclear 20 (the smallest HOB filter they make) is going to pin your betta to the floor of a 1.5 gallon tank. I would recommend a sponge filter. They work in a similar way to the air powered one, but they are a little more effective, especially if you have a good air pump.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i will have to go along with bml on this one..get a small round or triangular sponge filter..it will keep your tank plenty clean and well aerated..and they are cheap.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

i am running a sponge filter in my prize tank and it is amazing! i would recommend that route. and maybe a small heater if you can afford it...


----------

